# Alpaca Fleece For Sale



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

I've mentioned before that I've been working with a local alpaca rescue group. My husband and I have been helping out at a farm that is having to rehome their whole herd. The woman who owns them gave me all of the blankets from this years shearing. We're talking 40+ bags of fabulous fiber. I'm having something of a fundraiser, and selling each bag for $25. All money collected will go to the rescue.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/grd/4546397065.html

I have no idea what it would cost to ship, and haven't offered shipping on Craigslist, but if anybody here would like some shipped, I will go to town and figure it out. Some of you who have shipped your blankets to fiber mills may have an idea of what the cost would be. I would ask that you pay for shipping, as well as the fleece.

The pictures aren't fabulous. I really just wanted people to see how much there was, and an idea of the colors. If you're interested in a particular color, and would like more pictures, I'm happy to take them. I skirted and washed one of the blankets yesterday to get an idea of how dirty they may be, and I was pleasantly surprised. The one I worked with ran clean water by the 3rd rinse.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

How much do they weigh?
That is insanely cheap for alpaca!!
If I didn't already have so much I'd jump on this in a heart beat.
But I can only hide so much, and himself already spotted the fleeces I got from the Shearing Day I attended.....eep:

He has not yet found the Alpaca though! Took the generous advice offered and hid it in the attic, LOL!!!ound:


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd be interested in a white or a brown depending on what color he brown is. I really don't like the red browns I've been seeing around here as a brown. If it's a chocolate color, mmmmmm. 

How many lbs is the fleece?


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

LAC, there are bags and bags and bags of white! The browns do tend to lean more toward the red/brown. There's one bag that's a darker brown. This is a picture of both browns, so you can compare them. I forget where you are in WA, but I know it's not horribly far.

Each bag is 4-6 lbs. I would rather sell it at $25/bag and have the funds for the rescue, than have a garage full of fleece. (Wow! Yeah, I just said that.)


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Debi, I don't have to hide mine...yet, but the only place I have to store this many bags is in the garage. I'd like to see it go to good homes before critters or weather get to it.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I want some! Black (if it's still available) and a white....Let me know how to proceed! I would need you to ship it for me if that's not too much trouble. 
Let me know....

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Mama red I'd like the darker brown and a white. Ill pm you.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Pick me out a nice white one. It's for a good cause, after all!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd also like a white one, and if there's a light brown or tan? And would need it/them shipped. Will pm you.
THANKS for sharing such a treasure trove!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Id like a white , please !! Thank you so much .... your so awesome for this rescue involvment !


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is there by any chance a Rose-Grey?

I love the idea of you giving the money to the rescue. Such a great idea


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

I'd like a white one please.  You guys are such enablers.....
I tried to PM you MamaRed, but your box was full.....


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

MarchWind, there is no rose grey. If there was, you'd probably have to fight me for it. :fussin::bouncy:

au natural, I've cleaned out my box. I can't seem to remember to delete my sent messages.:smack If you'll send a message with your mailing info, I'll get some prices today.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey, everybody! Thank you so much for your support of my little fundraiser! I've been trying to figure out the easiest way to handle payments, since the shipping payments will come to me, but the money for the fiber goes to the rescue. What I'll do is have all payments sent to me via PayPal, then I'll forward the fiber payment to CrossCreek. I have all the fleeces here at my house, and will be handling all the shipping. If money goes straight to them, I don't know who has paid, and they don't know who wants what.

The rescue is a non-profit, so your payment counts as a donation for tax purposes. If you'd like a receipt, let me know.

I'm getting ready to head to town, then I have the grandbabies for a few hours. I should be able to get back to everyone who has already PMd me by this afternoon, with total prices, and PayPal info. I'll let you know when your box hits the road.

Thanks, again. You guys, in addition to being great enablers, really do rock!:rock:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I sent you a pm....so nice of you to handle all the fibers.....happy critters, happy spinners...YAY! Hope you had a good visit with your grandbabies!


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

I had a great visit with the babies - is there any other kind? Raymond will be 3 on Friday, and he's starting to have conversations, instead of just repeating phrases. Today we planned his birthday party. He wants birthday cake and red balloons! I think 3 is probably my favorite age!:thumb:


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am sending you a PM, too. I would like to get 2 fleeces in the browns, one lighter, like a beige if you have some, and one the darker red-brown. Just so they contrast, without one being white unless absolutely neccessary.

Thanks!

Your PM inbox is full, so I can't send you billing and shipping info!


----------



## donnalynn (Apr 25, 2014)

I want some fleece!!!! I can't pm you because your message box is full. I would love to have 2 fleeces, 1 brown and 1 white.

Thanks !!!!!!


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry guys, I've had such a big response, I'm having trouble keeping my box available. DonnaLynn and IowaLez, I can get your PM now, if you'll send it again. I've sent PayPal info to everyone else, so if you haven't received it, let me know.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Received the invoice and paid it.  I'm going to have an alpaca fleece! :banana:


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

Invoice paid. Alpaca fleece, here I come!


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

First batch of fleeces has been sent out! To save on shipping, I vacuumed all the air out of the bags. That way, they weren't going out in Extra Large boxes. When you open the bags, they'll fluff right back up.:wizard:

I just finished sending out invoices for the 2nd batch. I'll get all paid orders out on Saturday.

I upgraded my membership - no more full mailbox!!!:happy:

The first donation was already forwarded to Cross Creek Alpaca Rescue. Thank you so much! They're always getting hit with unexpected expenses - like little boys who were supposed to be gelded, but weren't - so this means a lot! I put on all the invoices, that it was a donation to CCAR. If any of you need their tax i.d. for tax purposes, I'm happy to get it for you.

With both batches going out, that's only about 1/2 of the stash I have. If you'd like anymore, let me know.:happy::happy::grouphug:


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I got my fleeces today! I'm excited to try it out!


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Gosh, that was fast! I'm so glad it's there. Do you love the brown? I've been making felt with 2nds, and it comes out nice. If you, or anyone you know, is into felting, that parts you pull out work great for that. Have fun!


lambs.are.cute said:


> I got my fleeces today! I'm excited to try it out!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

It is a great color. A nice dark chocolate. I am going to have to fight my mom for it though.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I got my fleece yesterday!!! It is simply lovely! I can't believe how soft it is! I'm hoping to spend some time with that fleece this weekend!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

MamaRed - I noticed the pics are huacaya. Do you have suri too?


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Will PM


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Kasota, I'm glad to hear it arrived! Have fun.
RB, there isn't any suri. If that's something you're really interested in, the ladies at the rescue may be able to hook me up with some.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

RB, sent you a pm.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Received my lovely fleece, it's beautiful and can't wait to start spinning it.
Thanks so much!!


----------

